# Did I get a good buy? Ruger 357 Blackhawk



## Mamps

Alright, I am going to put you to the test again (please  )
I was at a gun store today (just looking as I told the wife). I happened to look in the used section and there was a Ruger 357 mag Blackhawk. After looking at it, I noticed that it had not been fired (or at least appeared that way). I ended up paying $250 for the gun.
I get it home and go to put the box away and the gun in a case and the back of the box stamped Jan. 1978
Ths is a SS 6.5" in perfect shape.
Anyone know anything about this? Did I get a good deal or is it a common gun?
Thanks


----------



## DaleM

I'd say you got a great deal. I sold one for almost double that about a year ago.


----------



## Mamps

Are you kidding?
The thing that blows my mind is that the guys in the range/gun shop are pretty savy too. Someone took a huge hit if they made money selling it to me for $250.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I would say you did OK, never know what you can find sometimes looking around the used rack.


----------



## H2O Mellon

The Redhawks are quite a bit more (double action vs single action) but you got a good deal no doubt about it.

FYI: This is only my opinion, but a .357 is a great personal protection round, but I'm not a fan of it for Whitetails. (Even though my dad did get a nice buck from 100 yards away w/ a S&W model 868 using Black Talons years ago)


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Mamps said:


> Are you kidding?
> The thing that blows my mind is that the guys in the range/gun shop are pretty savy too. Someone took a huge hit if they made money selling it to me for $250.


If he bought the gun in the 70s you might be surprised how much he paid for it compared to todays prices.


----------



## Mamps

smallmouth, I agree about hte price however I bought this from a local gunstore. So they bought it for probably $150 (just a guess).
I wish I had those connections to buy these guns at $150. I would quit work...lol


----------



## H2O Mellon

Most folks dont buy Ruger Blackhawks for their "collector value", but I will tell you this, you'd be surprised at how much more you gun is worth since it has that original yellow box from '78. Wish I could find some original boxes for my colts. 

Also, that frame is super strong. Lots of folks will handload their own .45 Long Colt rounds to be hotter than most .454's and shott them out of Blackhawks. (of corse it's not recomended to do this)

Post a couple pics of your new toy and the box.


----------



## Mamps

That is pretty neat. I did not buy it for a collector piece, I just bought it becasue I love SS and I happened to have a few extra bucks from a bonus I got at work. I would love to buy a colt though. If you ever know ayone selling one, please send them in my direction.

Regarding the box...that is like a heddon lure. The box can be worth more than the lure. Isn't that funny. Infact in the latest In-Fisherman mag, the back of the book has the guy that identifies the lures and he stated that the box is worth more than the lure.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Mamps, 

What kind of Colt are you looking for? I just saw (picked up and held) a double action Colt .38. It ws priced @ $700 (Way too much) then lowered to $500 (still too much I thought) and now lowered to $399. I didnt know the model, as it was an older one. I'm assuming 40's-50's.


----------



## Huntinbull

Just an fyi. At the recent summit county gunshow, I ran into a guy i know just buying boxes for guns. He tells me a gun sells for more with a box whether it is the exact box or even year/model of the gun doesn't matter to him. I am sure he doesnt tell the prospective buyer that the box isn't the original. 

Huntinbull


----------



## kruggiesr

Hey MEMPS, I'm a new member, and been shooting pistols for 33 years. From the discription of this gun, stainless steel in perfect shape, I think you did really good. You will like the 357 mag because ammo is reasonable. I know for a fact that the older Rugers with the 3 screws on the frame below the cylinder, and above the trigger is the one you want to look for, if you are looking for a collectable weapon. You can't go wronge with a Ruger. Keep Shooting.


----------



## Mamps

Thanks Kruggiesr...it is sitting in a sock in the box, in my gun locker. I have no intentions on shoting it. it will be something awesome to pass down to my little one.
Enjoy the forum...it is addictive


----------



## kruggiesr

The "Blue Book of Gun Values" is what you need to look up the values of guns that you own and want to buy. This will give you some idea if you are getting a good deal or not. It has a lot of useful info about guns. KEEP SHOOTING


----------



## ole buzzard

I bought my Blackhawk in 1972 at the BX at Indian Mountain AFS AK. I paid $75 for it, and it came with the 4.5" barrel, and the 6.5" barrel, and a 9mm cylinder.

I sold it when I left the site 9 months later for $350. I would say you got a good deal.


----------

